

Ask Students: How to organize and share notes? - arthurk

I'm currently thinking about setting up a wiki for our university where all students can share their notes which they've taken in class.
I would say that 80% of our professors provide the notes in a digital format, but there are still those 20% which sadly don't.
Most students also take their notes just for themselves instead of collaborating on Google Docs or something similar.<p>My question is: Does your university provide a way to share (written) notes? If yes, which experience did you make with it?
======
Shortnick
In my university, we the students set up a wiki for our course where we have
added links to resources (lecturer's homepages and misc.) and some summarised
notes on courses (along with timeless quotes from lecturers!).

Personally, I find it extremely handy and would recc. it and although it can
be hard to coax participation at times, our wiki is passively quite active
(pretty much everyone in our year refers to it, naturally peaking around exam
time).

<http://www.maths.tcd.ie/~mathsoc/wiki/Main_Page>

------
TomW
check out sites such as

<http://www.notely.net/> \- lets you share notes with friends that are signed
up, also provides org tools for students <http://stu.dicio.us/> \- i believe
does the same thing but is down atm <http://wwwnotesake.com/> \- again same
thing

there are others too

